
HitWarrior.com: A new approach to click fraud detection.  - omarish
http://hitwarrior.com/
======
nickb
From my own experience, clickfraud is not a significant issue. I was running a
campaign for one of the windows software centered startups and we were
spending over $15,000 a month on AdWords. Amount of fraud was insignificant.
It was so small that it didn't make any sense to waste our time on trying to
do something about it. Google then instituted a policy by which they pay you
back for the fraud they detect.We had less than 30 fraudulent clicks per
month.

If you're a startup fighting click fraud, make sure you have a solid value
proposition. People will not pay for your service if it doesn't save them at
the very least 10-20% of the amount spent on AdWords.

------
danielha
I remember talking to you about this during Startup School weekend. Best of
luck with this. Some information on the website about what differentiates you
would be good. You shouldn't rely on people signing up just to find out what
you're all about.

------
omarish
Self-promoting my startup. Check it out and sign up for the testing phase.

Let's see.. we were #11 (1st alternate) in TechStars and one of the many
rejected teams from YC. But we kept going. And here it is so far.

~~~
vlad
YEAH! You kick their butts!

